# My 1st Trap



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

looks good..generally speaking, if you can still smell the LGO when you open the box, it's still good 
I've heard numbers ranging from a few weeks up to 1 year+...depends on how many drops of LGO you use, and how you apply it


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

That's the best looking hive trap I've ever seen! They ought to move in just because of the curb appeal.

Put several drops of LGO on a piece of paper towel and put it in a ziplock bag and leave it half open inside the hive. It will last all season. Put an old brood frame in there to if you have one.


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

I also have five old black brood combs in there.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

That's too many. You want a roomy appearance. Take all but one out and you'll have better luck.


----------



## kiwi (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm trying one frame of brood against one of the walls of the box, and a bunch of top-bars from un-assembled frames in case a swarm moves in and want to start drawing comb before I can get to the bait hive. Still has the roomy appearance, from a bees-eye-view looking up from the bottom. If they do draw comb, I'll still be able to manipulate the bars (like a top-bar hive) inside the box.


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

Make sure you put some form of comb guides on those top bars, so the bees don't pull their magical "presto, cross-combed 'em all" trick on you


----------



## kiwi (Sep 9, 2011)

Agreed. I should have clarified. The top bars are from foundationless frames (Walter Kelley), which have a comb guide.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

kiwi said:


> Agreed. I should have clarified. The top bars are from foundationless frames (Walter Kelley), which have a comb guide.


Perfect! :thumbsup:


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

>Anything else I am missing, or should do?

Put it down on the stand where you want your hive to sit. That way you won't have to move it when it gets filled. 


>That's too many. You want a roomy appearance. Take all but one out and you'll have better luck.

Thanks for teaching me this Charlie. I guess the six I have caught already this year on full sets of comb are just in my imagination. I am just getting older and more senile every day.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Ollie,

Those are probably those little tiny afterswarms with virgin queens with that little of room for them to move into! I would also be worried about wax moths with all that comb in there


----------

